# Cincinnati area tackle shops



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

With all the rain lately, its a good time to restock the tackle box. Are there any good tackle shops that are closer to the city than Bass Pro? Wally World is OK for hitting up on the way but doesn't have a great selection. My searches keep turning up that On The Way Bait & Tackle in Price Hill, but thats not really on the way to anywhere for me (irony).


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not sure if this how you spell it but Afields on Harrison ave. Take I74 to rybolt exit and take harrison towards 128. They are in an old looking house on the right. Other than that I don't know of too many. The bait shops at the hamilton county lakes have some tackle but I don't think they have much for selection. Some dicks sporting goods have a good selection. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Spinners, spoons, more colors of twister tails than just white and chart, more jig sizes than 1/16 and 1/8, cranks, line. The basics lol. I'll give that place a shot, its not too too far. I could maybe rope that in to a Taylor Creek / GMR fishing trip.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I usually go to Wally World as well. Last night I switched it up and went to Meijer, and they had a much better selection than Wal Mart. Not exactly BPS, but they had a lot of the lures I usually have to go to BPS to get.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> I usually go to Wally World as well. Last night I switched it up and went to Meijer, and they had a much better selection than Wal Mart. Not exactly BPS, but they had a lot of the lures I usually have to go to BPS to get.


See, the last couple times I stopped at the Meijer on Ridge Rd, their selection sucked, and they hadn't restocked anything between visits. Made a decision to take my tackle business elsewhere.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

I would stop at Dick's, they are said to be blowing fishing equipment out. I hope to stop this evening. Also, as imalt mentioned, Afield is a good place. It is situated away from the road, go pas a delapidated service station, it is behind it.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> See, the last couple times I stopped at the Meijer on Ridge Rd, their selection sucked, and they hadn't restocked anything between visits. Made a decision to take my tackle business elsewhere.


the Meijer in Milford is where I was


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

uncadave said:


> I would stop at Dick's, they are said to be blowing fishing equipment out. I hope to stop this evening. Also, as imalt mentioned, Afield is a good place. It is situated away from the road, go pas a delapidated service station, it is behind it.


Gotcha, that makes sense. I know I've been down that way before (going fishing, what a suprise) but I don't remember seeing a tackle shop.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

On the east side of town the Lake Isabella shop is fantastic. Great selection of lures, great selection of tackle, and they sell just about every live bait you can think of. I stop in there even when I'm off to fish elsewhere.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Fish Whisperer said:


> On the east side of town the Lake Isabella shop is fantastic. Great selection of lures, great selection of tackle, and they sell just about every live bait you can think of. I stop in there even when I'm off to fish elsewhere.


Do you need a Hamilton County Parks pass to go there?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah at least there is always someone in the little shack in the driveway. I don't know if maybe you told them you were just going to the bait shop if they would let you slide or not. If you get there early sometimes there is no one in the guard shack.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i've known harold for three years.. he has live bait artifical bait once you walk in.. thier son gary is a riot they have lots of hand guns shotguns what ever he don't have he can order it for you on sat he's open til 2 pm
wed,thurs fri 11:00 to 7 pm he's behind a garage he's next door to a towing co
can't miss it his parking lot isn't big and some times full you gotta be there once he opens at 11 i'd recommend him


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

montagc said:


> Afield is a cool place. They don't have the worm bar anymore, which I loved, and their lures are strong in one category and sparse in the next. They are good for that thing you can't find anywhere else though, and Harold is a hoot. The place is packed to the gills with stuff, but he can say where almost anything is without a beat. I was there at lunch today and got a rod tip put on. They have guns, archery, all types of fishing and tackle making. I think everyone should go at least once. It's really old school, which makes it cool. Just be aware of the hours, they are only open Wednesday thru Saturday. 353-3536
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sounds like fun, any idea of the hours on those days?


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I am going to plug Afield as well. I don't get over there very often, but when I do, they always have some really cool stuff I don't see in other places. I used to go there for the "Lighthouse" bobbers, but they got more than that, when I had a chance to take a good look around.

Also, this looks like the time of year that Meijer clears out their fishing inventory. There is not a lot of good stuff there, but every once in awhile there is something decent, plus lures cheap enough to make you say, "OK, I'll give that a try".


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

montagc said:


> Trailbreaker posted them above...


Yes he did, my bad


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

The only problem with afield for me is there hours. I am always working those hours but in the few times I have made it there I like it. It is nice to go somewhere besides bass pro.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Now not being a dick here but does anyone know if they take credit cards? I know a lot of little old timey places like that do not.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure they do but depending on what you are buying might get a better deal paying cash.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

montagc said:


> Last I spoke with Harold about he stated he was "semi-retired." You'd think someone else could work the other days, but it's not my shop, so I didn't ask.


Seems like by the number of people that know about them their hours work good for alot of people. I bet they would get alot more business if they had somewhat normal hours.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Sounds like fun, any idea of the hours on those days?


sat he's open til 2 pm
wed,thurs fri 11:00 to 7


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

This is not exactly the question that was asked and may be an obvious suggestion that no one else brought up but I prefer to shop for tackle on the internet. I'm awfully particular about sizes and colors of lures. I only have 12 different styles of baits in my tackle box but it is a big one because it is full of different sizes and colors. The problem with everywhere I've been, whether BPS or Wally World they won't have the size or color I want and if I'm looking for, say, a swimbait they are not all created equal. With that said "Land Big Fish" and "Tackle Warehouse" are excellent. They have it all and if you buy $50 there is no shipping fee.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

DIXIE MARINE on Rte 4 in Fairfield (Tri-County area and not far from BPS) might be an interesting stop.

Prmarily a boat store, but a surprising amount of artificial worms (by the bucketful) in all colors, sizes - also, a fair amount of lures, and other tackle.

Here's part of their website ad ( www.dixiemarine.com/ ):

"We have the largest selection of hand made custom crank baits, including Wee Baits, Lazer Lures, D Baits, and Adrenaline Custom Lures

Custom Baits: D Baits, Lazer Lures, Strictly Bass Lures, Tim Poes Thunder Lures and Wee Baits.

Baits: Bandit, D&L Jigs (full line), Lucky Craft, Mizmo, Nichols, P-Line, Poor Boy, Reaction Innovations, Strike King, Team Daiwa, Venom, War Eagle, Zoom and dozens of other brands, plus Special Orders for nearly any brand."


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i've been there not a bad selection


----------

